# New Super Blackhawk ... holster opinions?



## rabbithound (Oct 17, 2010)

I have always liked the idea of using a handgun for deer, if for no other reason than to have my hands free for when walking to / from the stand. 

Today I bought a brand new in box SBH, and now am in need of a holster for it, I doubt I will put a scope on this gun ... at least not anytime soon. That stated, what do folks out there wear? Do you use a a shoulder rig, hip, crossdraw, or thigh...there may be others... 

Bottom line, is I would love to hear what kind of holsters ya'll use ... and why use the ones you use. 

Thanks in advance.... I cant wait to shoot this thing !


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 17, 2010)

I like a shoulder holster,but for a shorter barrel.If you wear a shoulder holster under a coat,you're going to have a little problem getting it out in a hurry,but it'll be protected from the weather.Your sbh,if it's a 7 /2 barrel will be a long pull,up and out.Since I could care less about fastdraw,a crossdraw holster is fine for my tastes.Your revolver will ride parallel with your thigh,when you sit in a treestand.That rig is comfortable to me.I would measure my sbh and go to places that have holsters in stock and look over every kind I thought I might want.If it's a privately owned store you could make prior arrangements in the store, and fit it to the handgun.Before you buy one,you need to know about the scope,if it's not for a scoped one,it won't fit.You asked for opinions,that's mine,it's worth what you paid for it.Hope it helps.P.S., A crossdraw to me is a righthand belt holster,worn on my left side.You reach across your belly to draw.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 17, 2010)

i have an 8 3/8" barrel and use the uncle mikes bandalaro for scoped guns. its close to being a shoulder but hangs more on your chest. you can take the flap off and carry on your belt with a hammer strap holding it in. big guns take a little practice and get in the way some. but they sure are fun when it comes to shooting them.


----------



## chicken hawk (Oct 18, 2010)

I just got the Uncle Mike's with my 8 3/8 S&W.  Works great.


----------



## rabbithound (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.... 

Its a 7.5 " barrel and I have no immediate intention of putting a scope on it... 

I have a sneaky suspicion the cross draw worn on my left side (I'm RH) ....or some kind of bandolier which holds the gun across my chest will be the first set up I go with.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a 7 1/2" SBH, and the Uncle Mike's crossdraw harness thingamabob is the best thing I've tried so far for all-day carrying. Keeps it out of the way, distributes the weight, but still easy to get to.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 19, 2010)

Uncle Mikes Sidekick Vertical Shoulder Holster  works great for my applications. Can be worn concealed or outside the coat and not in the way with a tree stand on your back or when climbing.


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 19, 2010)

2 votes for the Unc Mikes Verticle Shoulder Holster.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.apexpredatorbows.com/Hoster_Harness.html

This is the best carry system I've found for a hunting handgun.


----------



## Dub (Oct 19, 2010)

rabbithound said:


> I have always liked the idea of using a handgun for deer, if for no other reason than to have my hands free for when walking to / from the stand.
> 
> Today I bought a brand new in box SBH, and now am in need of a holster for it, I doubt I will put a scope on this gun ... at least not anytime soon. That stated, what do folks out there wear? Do you use a a shoulder rig, hip, crossdraw, or thigh...there may be others...
> 
> ...



I've got a pair of Simply Rugged pancake holsters that were intened primarily to be worn on a belt.  I also bought a Chesty Puller system from them in case I wanted to use the same holsters and shoulder or chest carry.

I love these things.  I think they are very well made and fairly priced.  Took less than three weeks from the date of order until they arrived.  Solid folks.


Congrats on a nice hunting revolver.  I think you'll be very well served by that gun in that length, too.

*Before you buy anything:* I also just bought a Ruger this week (tiny LCP) and found a nice little card in the box.  You can either mail it in or complete it online and register the gun and recieve a code for 20% off their online store.  They had quite of few leather holsters, belts and etc there.  I picked up a holster and a pair of magazines.  Dig around in there and find your card !



Good luck.  Great hunter you've bought.  That thing is gonna be great fun to shoot.


----------



## Smallgame (Oct 21, 2010)

For my Blackhawk and Single Six I use Galco single action holsters. They are fitted for the particular gun. If you like leather they are hard to beat. They can be worn strong side or cross draw.


----------



## 1022 (Oct 21, 2010)

Super Blackhawk 7.5 ,I've carried one for years in an Uncle Mikes hip holster carried cross draw on an old duty belt (the black nylon type) the only modification was to cut the hold down strap off,makes it quicker to get to.


----------

